# Wall Mounts For Polk Monitor 40?



## puffinak (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm planning on rearranging my space. I'm using polk monitor 40's for side surrounds and stands. Where I'd like to move them, I can't use the stands I think they pretty much need to be wall mounted.

Anyone know if there are wall mounts for speakers like this? The are pretty fairly large bookshelf speakers.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. I looked-up the specs; (15-3/4" H x 7" W x 12" D and 16 lbs). Here's one idea-

http://www.jr.com/pinpoint/pe/PPT_AM40/?JRSource=linkshare&SiteID=TnL5HPStwNw-2QB*XSGs46yrw0G8II1Tgg


These may work- http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-710

or

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_121AM10B/Pinpoint-AM10.html?tp=586#details-tab


ALL of these should handle the weight, and 2 of them allow you to tilt/swivel the speaker even after it's mounted.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Currently I using the Pinpoint AM40 for my rear speakers which are PSB B15's, I have had no issues with these mounts.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

+1 on the pinpoints. I think (of the three that I posted above) they would be your best bet.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Just adding another vote of support for the Pinpoint AM40 mounts. I use them for a pair of Paradigm Mini Monitors. You could add a little bit of blu-tak/museum putty/reusable adheasive/etc to stick the speakers to the mount nicely. I did just that. They do come with little mounting screws if you don't mind drilling some tiny holes in your speakers.


----------



## puffinak (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks folks. The Pinpoint AM40's look like they will be exactly what I need.

Sorry for not mounting the spec's. I have them, I just didn't think to post them.


----------

